
Vindicating the Hot Hand with the Mathematics of Streaks - clircle
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/momentum-isnt-magic-vindicating-the-hot-hand-with-the-mathematics-of-streaks/
======
iron0013
This has been the repeated topic of conversation among some well-known
statisticians on Andrew Gelman’s blog over the years. It’s worth searching his
old posts for it

